# Reel Addiction Charters Walk on trips 9/17 and 18



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a couple forum members wanting to get a trip togather for Monday the 17th and Tues the 18th for 10hr trips. I have 5 open seats on Monday and 3 on Tues. If your interested in either days IM or Call/Text 850-768-2327 Thanks Capt. Mickey


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Still have 2 spots available on the 18th if anyone is interested....


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

How much for a seat on the trip?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

The cost is $200 plus deck tip....Monday is def. cancelled. I talk with the guy today and was gonna cancel Tues unless I can come up with 2 more pretty quick.....


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't swing it this month.


----------

